# Tiffin and Luna 1st night in a crate



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I put Tiffin and Luna in crates in my office, where all of our house dogs sleep, for the first time last night at about 10.30pm. They both then proceeded to HOWL very loudly in my ear for 2 hours. (We don't have neighbours....or friends LOL !!) I had been up all of the previous night ;-) so they helped in keeping me awake while I caught up answering e-mails. They then settled down and the howls toned down into occasional moans, we then put Buzz, Yum-Yum, Fester and Ziggy to bed in their crates in the same room. Not a peep all night. I had to wake Tiffin and Luna up at 8 am took them outside (in the rain ) and they both had a poo. Good girls. 

Julia xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah well done Luna and Tiffin!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Poor you Julia 2 hrs is along time.

Sarah just seen you pick up Max in 4 days yay!! you have all this to come ha ha sorry to laugh but i can now that ive been through it tee hee


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow what good girls indeed!! Can't believe you had to wake them up!!! Buzz and co must have been a very good influence on them!! Thanks so much for doing that and having to suffer the howling. Your efforts as always are very much appreciated .

Can't wait to see Luna and you both on Saturday xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Poor you Julia 2 hrs is along time.
> 
> Sarah just seen you pick up Max in 4 days yay!! you have all this to come ha ha sorry to laugh but i can now that ive been through it tee hee


Haha yes, I'm looking forward to it! I'm typing this from hubby's laptop in my tent in Thetford Forest. It's raining, so we are all in here (Me, hubby, our 3 kids, my sister, her hubby, my niece and their dog, luckily it is a decent sized tent!). We've had some lovely weather up until now though, so am not complaining, and even got to Hunstanton yesterday (although I may change my mind later on today and start complaining once the kids have drove me crazy...)

I've been practising my dog looking after skills (hahaha) with Doug, and have entered the panic mode where I am now wondering if I can cope with a dog and stuff... I think this is normal though?! Although I am so looking forward to Monday and collecting my little Maxypoo, have been thinking about him alot 

This is Doug the Pugalier!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Sarah i am so excited for you all!!!! Isnt the weather awful,did make me laugh picturing you all in a tent together,can you imagine if you had a puppy in there aswell 4 days will fly past. Im so in love with Pixie she is an amazing girl,you have every right to ba excited and a little nervous too,just get plenty of sleep in these next 4 days...say no more


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Becky, it's an 8 man, 3 bedroom pod and one big pod in the middle sort of a tent, so quite roomy, Max will fit in too with no probs 

4 days will definitely fly by, the kids are still counting the sleeps down, they have not forgotten like I thought they might!

It's still pouring down, thank goodness I have the laptop! Hubby and Brother in Law have gone off for a tour of a Whisky distillery, so just me and my sis etc for the time being


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

That whisky place is near me! You could always pop in to say hi?? Today i have 3 friends and their 6 kids coming at different times to see puppy!...Seriously you can always pop in!

Oh and Well done Tiffin and Luna!!!!! and well done Julia


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

pixie said:


> That whisky place is near me! You could always pop in to say hi?? Today i have 3 friends and their 6 kids coming at different times to see puppy!...Seriously you can always pop in!
> 
> Oh and Well done Tiffin and Luna!!!!! and well done Julia


Ooh er no way!! How spooky! You don't live all that far from me then really, about an hour away as it took us just over an hour to get here from home! That is so cool! Would love to come over at some point, will see what our plans are. xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

OMG Julia, you are one amazing woman  I have one puppy (who is really not being any trouble at all), one well behaved dog, one cat, and 4 humans to look after and I am knackered despite getting 6-7 hours sleep every night. I am also not running my business at the moment - how do you do it????


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> OMG Julia, you are one amazing woman  I have one puppy (who is really not being any trouble at all), one well behaved dog, one cat, and 4 humans to look after and I am knackered despite getting 6-7 hours sleep every night. I am also not running my business at the moment - how do you do it????


Same here! Let us know your secret


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Must be tantric massage


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> OMG Julia, you are one amazing woman  I have one puppy (who is really not being any trouble at all), one well behaved dog, one cat, and 4 humans to look after and I am knackered despite getting 6-7 hours sleep every night. I am also not running my business at the moment - how do you do it????


LOL, I'm not amazing (sadly  ).....Manuka Honey is a must, then doing something that I love, with someone that I love is a real joy :kiss: The Tantric massage is a bonus...when we get a chance  'Hard work never killed anyone'...words from my Grandfather..a Yorkshireman with shovels for hands and a Desperate Dan jaw. I've never tired of being an animal midwife, after delivering god knows how many lambs (shame that they grow into sheep ) and over 190 foals and now puppies I find each and every birth just magical !!! Nature is quite simply brilliant. Then on top of that to see the love, joy and excitement of those families with their new family member is lovely. The pro's out weigh the con's.

Julia xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

What a lovely post Julia


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:iagree: Becky, I still think she's amazing


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Me too, and that is exactly why I have gone back to JD for another puppy. They breed top class puppies and go more than the extra mile for their customers .........and I have no idea where they get the energy from! Julia, which Manuka Honey?!! There's a lot of brands out there. Think I need some. 

Karen xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Last night we kinda crashed on the settee at around 11pm (it's OK I had already done all the animals so we do tend to relax a little more then) - Julia came round at Midnight and put Luna and Tiffin into their crates in the house - they bleated for 5 mins then settled. I came round at 8:35am and went to put the kettle on. I found Luna and Tiffin both fast asleep - woke them up and took them to the decking (2 x wee + 2 x poo)  Good Girls xxx


Stephen xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Julia, which Manuka Honey?!! There's a lot of brands out there. Think I need some.
> 
> Karen xx


Yes there are lots of different ones, and we've come across a couple that don't seem effective. On my last birthday my parents bought me two presents, the first was an antique gold chain....thank you very much that's lovely, was my response......and the second was a box of 12 jars of Manuka Honey, oh wow thank you soooooo much that's fantastic, was my contrasting reaction.:jumping::jumping::star::love-eyes::hug: In my book I value love, health and the energy to do the things you wish to over anything else. 

UMF* Manuka Honey 15+ is very good www.manukahoney.co.uk

It's said to make you feel up to 20 years younger, I'd say it's not that far wrong.

Wishing you lots of :smile::jumping::jumping::jumping::whoo::whoo::whoo::star::star::star::laugh::laugh::laugh::juggle::juggle::juggle:


Julia xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow im off to get some! does that mean i will feel 15 again


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Last night we kinda crashed on the settee at around 11pm (it's OK I had already done all the animals so we do tend to relax a little more then) - Julia came round at Midnight and put Luna and Tiffin into their crates in the house - they bleated for 5 mins then settled. I came round at 8:35am and went to put the kettle on. I found Luna and Tiffin both fast asleep - woke them up and took them to the decking (2 x wee + 2 x poo)  Good Girls xxx
> 
> 
> Stephen xx


8.35am??!!! If Luna thinks she's getting a lie-in in my house she has another think coming lol!!!! 

Aah seriously, I feel a very proud mummy . And the thought of seeing her tomorrow has kept me going today at work . Can't wait! She would have grown loads in two weeks!!! 

Thanks for the post Stephen and I'll see you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> 8.35am??!!! If Luna thinks she's getting a lie-in in my house she has another think coming lol!!!!
> 
> Aah seriously, I feel a very proud mummy . And the thought of seeing her tomorrow has kept me going today at work . Can't wait! She would have grown loads in two weeks!!!
> 
> Thanks for the post Stephen and I'll see you tomorrow xxx


Ah have a fab visit tomorrow, I can't wait to hear all about it!! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Go get your lovely Luna  ... I can't wait to read all about Luna at home .. she is being a little darling for Julia & Stephen ... may the good behaviour continue  Happy Puppy Collecting Day xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Luna is a star :star::star::star: She didn't make a peep when Tiffin left yesterday. She played on the decking with all the younger puppies, particularly tug-of-war with Captain Jack who is half her size. Went in her crate last night at about 12.30am without a sound. Stephen woke her up this morning at 8.30am in a dry tidy crate roud:roud: took her out and she did her business straight away. She is a joy, if she stays here much longer Harri, she'll have to stay 

Julia xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done Luna!!! xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Luna is a star :star::star::star: She didn't make a peep when Tiffin left yesterday. She played on the decking with all the younger puppies, particularly tug-of-war with Captain Jack who is half her size. Went in her crate last night at about 12.30am without a sound. Stephen woke her up this morning at 8.30am in a dry tidy crate roud:roud: took her out and she did her business straight away. She is a joy, if she stays here much longer Harri, she'll have to stay
> 
> Julia xx


Aah bless her. What a star! She sounds laid back and chilled, just like we are . Dare we leave her with you another week???

Jo Jo we're only visiting today, collecting her next week. We both have a hugely busy week at work next week and away from home so there's no way we can bring her home. From next Sat someone will be home with her every day until at least mid Oct so it's the right thing to do for Luna. 

Not long until Luna fun and cuddles  xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Aah bless her. What a star! She sounds laid back and chilled, just like we are . Dare we leave her with you another week???
> 
> Jo Jo we're only visiting today, collecting her next week. We both have a hugely busy week at work next week and away from home so there's no way we can bring her home. From next Sat someone will be home with her every day until at least mid Oct so it's the right thing to do for Luna.
> 
> Not long until Luna fun and cuddles  xxx


Oh it’s not hard to confuse me ... so a visit today and next week home time  She sounds a real dream puppy... what a shame you are so busy next week, you could feel ill and just stay home with puppy instead of boring work .. see this is why I don't work, I hate leaving my dogs, not very good at shopping anymore, unless it is dog related ...

Enjoy your visit today ... xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh bless her. She's a precious pup


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh bless her. She's a precious pup


Thank you Ali!! She certainly is. We had a fab time with her today chez JD. She really is gorgeous and so very sweet. We'll upload some more photos later onto Photobucket .

Thank you once again JD for your fabulous hospitality and for looking after our Luna xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Only one week, it will fly by..... she sounds like a dream gal ... Lovely Luna xxx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello,

As promised, some photos of the Lovely Luna and friends from yesterday...

http://s1141.photobucket.com/albums/n585/sharplesfamily/Luna 10 weeks old/


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

No idea why the photos have uploaded backwards - the last photo was the first one taken - oh well. You get the gist!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

How gorgeous!!!

You can really tell all Lucy's pups are Lucy's their so similar in the face,bet you cant wait till you bring her home (and bonus she should be fully crate and house trained ha ha)


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Just looked at the whole batch. Wow, beautiful pictures. So sweet seeing your lovely Josh and Luna strengthening their bond Charlie is as cute as those puppies. Great to see Karen and Rufus, and all those little poppets - my, how they grow. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Harri, thank you so much ........the photos of Basil are absolutely gorgeous! What a bonus to have you there with your photographic expertise! Would you be ok with me 'pinching' some of those lovely pics for my own use?

I must say your two boys are so photogenic and I can honestly say I have never seen two children from the same family so 'at home' and comfortable with dogs. They're naturals and you should feel very proud of the way you have introduced them to all things doggy! I'm sure you'll have them both poop scooping as soon as beautiful Luna is home too!

It was lovely seeing you again. 

Karen xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Last night Julia and I crashed at around 8:30pm following another busy day (thanks must go to Mr Harri and Mrs Harri for taking on "Poo Duty" whilst here with Luna xx). I woke at 10:30pm and did the horses; cats; mums and puppies and then bought Luna indoors. She went straight into her crate and "chatted" for about 30seconds then lay and watched me. I was on the computer for about 2 hours and she didn't make a sound. I was then up again at 8:00am (another clean crate) and again had to wake her to go out on the decking. She ran around for about 5 mins - then ran over to the shells by the front gate and did a wee then ran back to the woodbark and did a poo - praise well earned ensued and we had another play before she went happily into the Puppy Shack.
I was thinking that if we were to do "Luna TV" - she'd be a star !

Stephen xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Karen - thank you so much for your lovely comments . We are very proud of Josh and Charlie who are the sweetest kindest boys. And they have surprised us at how brilliant they are around dogs. Although all our family members have dogs from a really small sausage size dog to a large GSD so I guess we shouldn't be surprised! But it's so lovely when someone else praises them .

And as for lovely Luna, she really is a star :star:. And boy am I glad she's being good for you Stephen and Julia, seeing as you're going well and truly above what is required as a breeder to socialise and house train a puppy. Again thank you so much for all your efforts :kiss::hug:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely, lovely pictures and Luna sounds a dream, not long now.... your boys are going to be so excited.
Karen, Rufus looked happy to meet his lovely new brother, Beauitful Basil x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Lovely, lovely pictures and Luna sounds a dream, not long now.... your boys are going to be so excited.
> Karen, Rufus looked happy to meet his lovely new brother, Beauitful Basil x


Aww, thanks Karen. Rufus was a little freaked out by the puppies. It was fascinating to see as he is usually a very confident chap and very friendly too. He was salivating like crazy ........mind you, any adult dog that was there found themselves with a group of puppies trying to find somewhere to latch on to!!! It's going to be fascinating seeing how the boys get on together. Roll on Saturday.......but I mustn't wish my holiday away. We're up in the Lakes and it is BEAUTIFUL. 

Karen x


----------



## chime101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Think Tiffin must be missing Luna!! She had a great first night with us in her new crate. Went to bed at 11pm and woke at 6.45 with a clean and dry crate. Last night however was no so good :-( She went to bed at 11pm and cried for about 20 minutes, she seemed to settle then and we went off to bed, however I heard her crying at 12.30 ish and it was on and off until about 3.30. I didn't go to her as I thought it best just to be tough. I eventually got up with her at 5.40 and she has torn up the puppy pad and wet her bedding!! I felt terrible as i'm sure thats why she wouldn't settle back down as she was wet. She has been a dream apart from that. Only one accident in the house,the rest of the time she disappears off behind the shed to do her business, which is very considerate of her!! Hope we have a better night tonight..xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow she's doing brilliantly!!!! I would have been strict and left her too, so dont beat yourself up about it. No doubt I'll be telling a similar story next week!!! I bet you're having great fun with her in the day. Have you taken her out this wknd (in your arms of course)? 

Xxx


----------



## chime101 (Jun 22, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Wow she's doing brilliantly!!!! I would have been strict and left her too, so dont beat yourself up about it. No doubt I'll be telling a similar story next week!!! I bet you're having great fun with her in the day. Have you taken her out this wknd (in your arms of course)?
> 
> Xxx


No not taken her out this weekend, just in the garden. The boys are having so much fun with her,she is responding well do her name and they have got her sitting already!!
Just been looking at all the photos you took yesterday, absolutely gorgeous. Not long now until you have lovely Luna home. I bet your counting the hours now!! Pm me your mobile number then we can arrange a meet up when they are all vacinated..xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

chime101 said:


> Think Tiffin must be missing Luna!! She had a great first night with us in her new crate. Went to bed at 11pm and woke at 6.45 with a clean and dry crate. Last night however was no so good :-( She went to bed at 11pm and cried for about 20 minutes, she seemed to settle then and we went off to bed, however I heard her crying at 12.30 ish and it was on and off until about 3.30. I didn't go to her as I thought it best just to be tough. I eventually got up with her at 5.40 and she has torn up the puppy pad and wet her bedding!! I felt terrible as i'm sure thats why she wouldn't settle back down as she was wet. She has been a dream apart from that. Only one accident in the house,the rest of the time she disappears off behind the shed to do her business, which is very considerate of her!! Hope we have a better night tonight..xx


She sounds amazing ,just to say I thought Buddy kept wetting in the crate but it turned out it was water from his bowl so ive now attached one to the side of crate that he cant knock over ,could it be water from water bowl??Just a thought.x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> She sounds amazing ,just to say I thought Buddy kept wetting in the crate but it turned out it was water from his bowl so ive now attached one to the side of crate that he cant knock over ,could it be water from water bowl??Just a thought.x


Yeah water from the bowl can be a problem George has done that too. Never actually wee'd in crate but has torn puppy pad once when it got wet from water in the bowl. I have a puppy pad frame from pets at home and it eems to work well


----------

